# Troy-Bilt Humor



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

*Canada's Newest Invention
Designed specially for those winter lovers 

Looking for Investors*



*Canadian Engineering at Work:wavetowel2:*







*Just another typical day in Headingley.*














​


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not too sure what you did to your link.

does this one work?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Clever cup holders too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I wonder if they drink and blow at the same time.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cool! of course, they are going to destroy the transmission..(snowblowers arent designed for towing!)  but they probably only did it the one time for the video..

scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

More dollars than sense. :icon-doh: Actually it's kind of funny.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

not the transmission but friction disc. it is pretty **** funny


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

43128 said:


> not the transmission but friction disc. it is pretty **** funny


well, a friction disk drive system is a transmission! 
that's what I meant..

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I wonder if they drink and blow at the same time.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:



Is that really a question, eh.

You HAVE to be drinking to come up with something like that.


And if you pulled that sled around much your transmission would likely look like this Troy (mine) !!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

dbert said:


> I'm not too sure what you did to your link.
> 
> does this one work?


Thanks for fixing my missing link:wavetowel2:dbert


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought the wrong Troy-Bilt because even the small tires can't even pull the snowblower effectively.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

With our lack of snow out here I should be doing this . My gas is going bad waiting for snow.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Now that is funny! Sounds like something someone would do out in the backwoods around here...


----------

